# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Máy in 3D phong cách ve chai

## ktshung

Thưa các bác, tình hình em thấy một số bác trên diễn đàn hay dùng từ "phong cách ve chai" để show hàng cẩm lai. Hình thức "khoe của" trá hình ấy em thấy phản cảm quá nên hôm nay quyết chí làm còn 3D đúng phong cách ve chai. Mọi thứ em dùng có sẵn trong xưởng vứt lăn lóc không biết làm gì, hôm nay lôi ra chơi đấy ạ ...  :Big Grin: 
Đầu tiên phần thân máy em lấy từ mặt của máy photocopy, bánh răng, ke, bách motor, motor lấy từ cái máy hỏng ấy luôn

Tiếp đến trục Z em lấy từ trục máy cắt plasma em thay cho khách

Tủ điện dùng case máy tính IBM, các driver của bác nhatson và nguồn từ máy photcopy

Em sẽ cập nhật tình hình, mong các bác góp ý thêm cho hoàn thiện, em cám ơn

----------

CKD, Gamo, loccd

----------


## Gamo

Bùm....  :Wink:

----------


## loccd

hồi hộp hóng cái này

----------


## ktshung

> Bùm....


nổ zụ zì zậy bác

----------


## Gamo

À à... tại dzì thấy bộ nguồn ở truồng, vỏ tủ điện kim loại, đi dây 220 nối sơ sài xuyên qua nên hù bác cho bác sợ ấy mà  :Wink:

----------

mrcao86

----------


## ktshung

> À à... tại dzì thấy bộ nguồn ở truồng, vỏ tủ điện kim loại, đi dây 220 nối sơ sài xuyên qua nên hù bác cho bác sợ ấy mà


Do công tắc em bố trí nơi khác nên gắn tạm để Test thôi mà, hehehe

----------

